# will this work in a 90?



## johns51 (Jun 6, 2010)

Will "Platytaeniodus sp. "red tail sheller" 2 males 3 females
and Astatotilapia latifasciata 2 males 3 females be ok together in a 90 gallon tank?

I have an opportunity to get the "Platytaeniodus sp. "red tail sheller" but don't want to create a problem between the two species.


----------



## staples2485 (Aug 13, 2007)

they should be fine.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
yes no more to say, it could work.
xris


----------

